# Boiling Pasta Water - What do you do with it?



## mittshel (May 29, 2011)

A plumber said it is not good for the kitchen sink to pour boiling water down it (pasta water, potatoes, etc.).  Sounds crazy to me.  Where and how do you all pour your boiling water?  Thank you.  Betsy.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2011)

Down the drain.  Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## pacanis (May 29, 2011)

Down the drain, but I do have cold water running when I do. Not sure why, but it's the way I do it.


----------



## LindaZ (May 29, 2011)

mittshel said:


> A plumber said it is not good for the kitchen sink to pour boiling water down it (pasta water, potatoes, etc.). Sounds crazy to me.  Where and how do you all pour your boiling water? Thank you. Betsy.


 
Did the plumber say why it's not good to do? I always thought the hot water would help to keep food stuffs from building up in the drain, and do some deodorizing too. Interesting.


----------



## justplainbill (May 30, 2011)

Plastic drain pipes?


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2011)

I have a Corean sink, and the care package said to run cold water when you drain boiling water.  Don't know why, but I do it anyway.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 30, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Plastic drain pipes?


I had a small residential handsink in my restaurant, which I used to drain pots. Over the years, the boiling water has cracked two or three plastic drain pipes. I don't drain anything in that sink anymore. I use the larger dish sinks, which has steel pipes.


----------



## babetoo (May 30, 2011)

down the sink.


----------



## licia (May 30, 2011)

I've been pouring hot water from pasta, etc down my kitchen sink for over 40 years with no problem - not even a clogged sink. I've never heard that. I wonder what he was talking about.


----------



## justplainbill (May 30, 2011)

licia said:


> I've been pouring hot water from pasta, etc down my kitchen sink for over 40 years with no problem - not even a clogged sink. I've never heard that. I wonder what he was talking about.


Try reading the whole thread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2011)

I pour it down the drain to melt any grease build up but, I have been told not to because the quick burst of heat expands the metal and may loosen the joints, causing leaks.  I have never had a problem doing it though.


----------



## FrankZ (May 30, 2011)

Schedule 40 and 80 PVC pipe is rated to 140F maximum service temperature.  One way to bend these is heat it and gently bend.  High heat can thus deform pipes.

I pour mine down the sink too...


----------

